# advice for a beginer



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

i fish a lake at an aparment complex i fish of a dock casting along the bank i use a large bright colored spiner bait it useauly works well i catch a fair amont of fish but not much size to them 1 to 2 pounds at the most any advice how to find some larger fish


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

First, are u sure there arelarger fish in the lake?? Some of the private lakes hold huge fish, while other lakes only hold "cookie cutters" all roughly the same size.

Try to move around a bit and fish other areas. Also don't be afraid to try other lures. If they won't touch a spinner bait today, try something alot slower like a soft plastic worm or senko.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe there's catfish or carp in there. In that case, change the presentation.
cor carp, you can try corn niblets on a circle hook (size 6) and for catfish, pick up some catfish bait (powerbait for cats).


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are looking for larger bass (which may or may not be there) tie on a 
10" power worm with a 1/4 oz bullet weight. 

Reverse the weight so that the larger end is towards the pole and the smaller end is by the hook (this is not how you normally put a bullet weight on)! Throw out to what looks to be the deepest water and let it sink to the bottom, drag back slowly! The reverse weight will create noise and stir up the bottom, if a big fish is in there, it'll hit this! 

Another thing to try is a jig-n-pig combination dragged on the botom also.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

BIG baits BIG fish. I've caught most of my larger bass on soft plastics. Big flukes, sluggos and lizards. Don't be afraid to try and upsize your spinnerbaits too. Get yourself a 1oz bass spinnerbait and throw it. Even though it seems huge and heavy you'll still catch a fair share of smallish bass on it too, but not a many. You'd probably have to order a spinner that big since none of the stores in Ohio I know of carry them that large. I get mine at Lake Guntersville every year.


----------

